# Abb 4kw drive



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi guys i just installing a 4 kw drive.finished all the parameters tested it and was working however my superior came interfered with the settings now runs in one direction.he changed so many parameters now i want to reset the whole drive to factory setting but i cant find this code. anyone familiar


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nickson said:


> Hi guys i just installed a 4 kw drive.finished all the parameters tested it and was however my superior came interfered with the settings now runs in one direction.he changed so many parameters now i want to rest the whole drive to factory setting but i cant find this code. anyone familiar


Nickson,will this help you?

http://www.inverterdrive.com/file/ABB-ACS355-Manual


.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Call ABB support they are very helpful


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

I_get_shocked said:


> Call ABB support they are very helpful


tried calling them and yes they did pick up.but before i could finish talking to them i was out of airtime so expensive to call.i had to resolve to asking here


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Nickson,will this help you?
> 
> http://www.inverterdrive.com/file/ABB-ACS355-Manual
> 
> ...


am on it harry.if i get something positive will let you know.as soon as i get help am going back to the company to finish on it. its 7pm here


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Factory defaults can be found in the parameter settings. In the drive manual.

You should tell the idiot that messed with your drive to fix it. I would. I would tell him off.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Nickson,will this help you?
> 
> http://www.inverterdrive.com/file/ABB-ACS355-Manual
> 
> ...


ok harry thats the same manual i have in hard copy.apparently i have gone through each page to find how to rest the drive to factory setting to vain.am i missing a page?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

nickson said:


> Hi guys i just installed a 4 kw drive.finished all the parameters tested it and was however my superior came interfered with the settings now runs in one direction.he changed so many parameters now i want to rest the whole drive to factory setting but i cant find this code. anyone familiar


ABB, in their infinite wisdom, decided they did not NEED a "Reset to factory defaults" function, they are the only ones I know of that do this. HOWEVER, what you can do is to reLOAD the functions that are in the memory of the operator interface. If your superior did not forcibly tell the drive to store his new functions, then when you call up this function, it loads whatever was stored in there. If YOU had thought ahead to store all of YOUR successful programming in there, then that's what will get restored; if not, then you will get whatever was in there prior to you working on it. If the VFD was brand new out of the box when you first touched it, that SHOULD be the factory defaults.

Alternately, if you have another identical drive and it is working, you can remove the operator interface from that drive and do the same restore function to load the good parameters to your dysfunctional drive.

Also, once done with whatever works, STORE your good programming in the module so that if this happens again, you have a reset point that you know works.

Remember, the reset will clear out ALL programming, which means you must re-do ALL of the commissioning steps, especially the motor parameters.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> Factory defaults can be found in the parameter settings. In the drive manual.
> 
> You should tell the idiot that messed with your drive to fix it. I would. I would tell him off.


ha ha wish i could.its hard to find jobs here.i do that am out.i have learnt to ignore such,after all iam paid to work


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

JRaef said:


> ABB, in their infinite wisdom, decided they did not NEED a "Reset to factory defaults" function, they are the only ones I know of that do this. HOWEVER, what you can do is to reLOAD the functions that are in the memory of the operator interface. If your superior did not forcibly tell the drive to store his new functions, then when you call up this function, it loads whatever was stored in there. If YOU had thought ahead to store all of YOUR successful programming in there, then that's what will get restored; if not, then you will get whatever was in there prior to you working on it. If the VFD was brand new out of the box when you first touched it, that SHOULD be the factory defaults.


apparently i was there when he was messing it up and yes he dindt store his new functions,and yes the drive was new,iam changing all the micromaster drives to ABB thanks to this forum i had to convince the company. they are around seven and this was the first.am going to try what you have suggested above then i will reply back.do you have any other input that i should know?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Often times in the main menu on the ABB drives, there is a "Changed Parameter" option and it will list all of the parameters that have been changed from default.

Of course you'll have to look in the book to see what the original default values are :laughing:


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

piece of cake.thanks jreaf i did all that you said.luckily there was one ABB in the factory and i did upload and downloaded in the new drive.worked well thanks guys.such a happy ending:thumbsup:.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

nickson said:


> piece of cake.thanks jreaf i did all that you said.luckily there was one ABB in the factory and i did upload and downloaded in the new drive.worked well thanks guys.such a happy ending:thumbsup:.


Good Job!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad we could help.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I know where there is a 500 hp ABB drive up here that they couldn't get pricing and delivery on parts, or even on a new drive, that is now sitting on the floor awaiting its funeral in the scrap bin. I know that when the others fail, ABB won't be their first choice...


----------

